
Globalization Considered Harmful - rossdavidh
http://www.rosshartshorn.net/stuffrossthinksabout/globalization_considered_harmful/
======
SlipperySlope
"But there is nothing wrong with protecting people, and there is everything
wrong with globalization. Globalization isn't about respecting other people's
culture, or treating everyone fairly regardless of their race. Globalization
is about each country specializing in just one part of a normal, healthy,
diverse economy, and then treating anyone whose talents aren't suited to that
part of the economy, as if they were defective and in need a handout rather
than a job. I think it is time for people who don't like what globalization
has done, to start using the word "protectionist" to describe themselves. I am
a protectionist; I think there is nothing wrong with protecting people."

